

How to Design Call-to-Action Buttons with Photoshop - woork
http://woorkup.com/2009/11/15/how-to-design-call-to-action-buttons-with-photoshop/

======
oneplusone
I really hate when the word "design" is misused like this. The act of creating
graphics for a website is not design--it is illustration. To actually be about
design this article would need to cover the theory and strategy behind certain
aesthetics.

~~~
apsurd
Hey I like that!

As a web _developer_ , I have never thought of it that way. I feel good
knowing that now.

This is similar to all my buddies telling everyone I do "web design"...grr I
develop websites! It's so much more than that (or so I would like to pat
myself on the back and think) =]

------
dbz
I've used Photoshop a good three or five times total; however, doesn't this
seem (to everyone else as well) to be a tutorial that I could have made? (By
which I mean something that a new user could easily figure out.)

Not trying to be mean or rude. Legitimate question to all..

